# Звон в голове. Грыжа 4 мм, назначена операция



## Анатолий Шаклеин (7 Фев 2019)

Сильно беспокоит шум и звон в голове. Сначала был шум, проявлялся часто. Потом Стал появляться звон. Сейчас звон постоянный. Если я упираю голову в руку справа, то звон проходит, если слева, то усиливается.
Невролог DS: Вертеброгенная шейная миелопатия в виде умеренно выраженного верхнего вялого пареза, пирамидной недостаточности в правой н/к, умеренного болевго синдрома. Хроническая ишемия мозга, цефалгический синдром, вестибулопатия, левосторонняя тугоухость.
Остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника, спондилларитроз, грыжа С5-С6. 4.5 мм
Реком: консультация нейрохирурга с целью уточнения тактики лечения.

Консультировался с нейрохирургом, он как то сразу предложили операцию, правда, без уверенности, что мне это поможет. Решаться на операцию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Звон слышат уши.
А сами-то уши смотрели? Аудиограмму делали?


----------



## Анатолий Шаклеин (7 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, да, аудиограмму делал по направлению невролога, после чего невролог направил к нейрохирургу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

И что на ней?
 И нейрохирург сказал что шум пропадёт обязательно после операции?


----------



## Анатолий Шаклеин (7 Фев 2019)

>>И что на ней?
Дв. сенсоневральная тугоухость по типу медиобазального (неразборчиво) сосудистого генеза 1 ст.
>> И нейрохирург сказал что шум пропадёт обязательно после операции?
конечно нет, именно по этому я к вам и обращаюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Так если есть нейросенсорная тугоухость, то ее и лечить надо.
Аудиограмму показать можете?


----------



## Анатолий Шаклеин (7 Фев 2019)

Аудиограмма есть, но ее сканировать надо, сканера нет.
Как я понял, аудиограмма подтверждает диагноз невролога.
Обследование сурдолога проводилось по направлению невролога.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Можно сфотографировать.


----------



## Анатолий Шаклеин (7 Фев 2019)

Аудиологическое заключение
AD:AS:
Поражение ЗВ ан-ов, с эл-ми ЗП справа

Аудиограмма

 

?


----------



## Анатолий Шаклеин (9 Фев 2019)

Может, проблема не в грыже? 
Есть обследование МРТ головного мозга, УЗИ шеи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2019)

Есть нарушение звукопроведения. Точка.
Надо разговаривать с Лорами.
Мое мнение при такой картине - грыжа не виновата.


----------



## Анатолий Шаклеин (9 Фев 2019)

Спасибо!


----------

